# Mystery Snail



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

Hi, I have a mystery snail in my community tank and he was the one who actually started my tank, when i got him he was small but in the last few months he has exploded and I was reading up on them and it suggested putting in calcium or something in the tank. 

He is currently sitting on top of a zucchini making a pig out of himself and he shell aside from some growing cracks that are now colouring up his shell seems fine but anything I can do to prevent him from ever getting shell damage would be great.

I was just wondering if anyone else uses some sort of calcium to help their snails and if they have had good or bad luck with it. I don't want to use it if it will hurt the other fish in the tank

He is currently in a tank with neon tetra, shrimp, guppies, peppermint bristlenoses and a few corydoras.

Thanks


----------



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

I should mention - this is the product that has been recommended so far

http://www.aquaticlifeaquariums.com.au/contents/en-uk/d530.html#p1480#p1482


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

go to the vitamin section... caltrate or some other calcium supplement. Make sure it's not flavored. Calcium citrate is what you want.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Supposedly cuttle bone works


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> Supposedly cuttle bone works


Yes, cuttlefish bones are good for calcium. It's a little off-topic, but crushed/ground cuttlefish bone is actually a common suggestion for those with hermies so they get their calcium. It'd be just the same for snails I would imagine.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

cuttlebone can also rot, so be careful


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I was wondering this same thing! how much of a calcium supplement would you add and how often?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I attached the cuttle bone to one of theose veggie clip things that way I could easily remove


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

where can you get cuttle bone?


----------



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

Cuttlebone isn't a bad idea I can put in a filter media bag and hang it off the side so its easy to remove, but how often would I have to replace it and should I leave it there all the time or just a few days a week?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I have no idea about the frequency for changing cuttlebone, or how fast it will decay. I believe you can get it at a pet store in the bird section. That is where I found some. As for calcium supplements, usually once a week just drop in a calcium tablet. It's so funny to watch the snails trail through the crumbling mess.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I just use the leaves of baby spinach in a Veggie Clip. Spinach has calcium and my snails all love it and their shells are great.


----------

